

A New Set of Wants - jrslv
http://www.medialens.org/index.php/current-alert-sp-298539227/cogitations-archive/56-mind-training-part-2.html

======
khorwitz
"The point, however, is that as a consequence of noticing when our mind has
wandered and then replacing our attention on the breath 10,00 or 100,000
times, we are subtly strengthening our awareness of what is happening in our
mind and, so, our ability to take control of where we focus our
concentration."

So true. But mindfulness doesn't need to be obtained/focused solely by
focusing on your breath. I think you can gain a lot of mindfulness strength by
training yourself how to (actually) focus on your work:
[http://focusr.co](http://focusr.co)

